# CM DX Gmail



## dacp283 (Jul 3, 2011)

This might have been covered elsewhere but I've done some searching and can't find an answer. Is Gmail not automatically syncing normal for cyanogen on the X?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

yes, it works perfect.
If you have a problem, just open Settings-Accounts & Sync, makes sure both boxes are checked, then click on your account and make sure gmail box is checked


----------



## dacp283 (Jul 3, 2011)

razorloves said:


> yes, it works perfect.
> If you have a problem, just open Settings-Accounts & Sync, makes sure both boxes are checked, then click on your account and make sure gmail box is checked


You sir have made me feel stupid lol. I can't believe I forgot the last step of actually pressing the Google account for services to sync. Geez

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

lawl...its happens bro...cant tell u the amount of times its been the smallest things for me too


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

dacp283 said:


> You sir have made me feel stupid lol. I can't believe I forgot the last step of actually pressing the Google account for services to sync. Geez
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


lol. sorry. i said it as nicely as i could. but dont feel bad. like synik4l said, it happens to all of us.


----------

